# Is bread ok for cats to eat?



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Not that I'm planning on feeding it lol the little buggers have just invaded my bread rolls after opening the packaging. 

Apart from it being grain there isn't anything particularly harmful to them is there?

There is flipping cat food in the bowls as well but forbidden food is more tempting. It's just normal wholemeal bread. 

Is this the third thread I've started now about them eating something they shouldn't lol. I know I've posted previously about them eating strawberries and bananas


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe mine are intolerant to grain (due to adverse reactions to Grau) an they always nip over and lick my plate when ive had a sandwich before I get it off them, and theyve always been fine.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. I didnt think it could be that bad and they've only got half of one bread roll but wanted to check otherwise I'll be making calls to the vet and feeling like an idiot. 

They are such tinkers tonight. I was like whats that rustling noise and there is 2 cats and a half open bag of wholemeal bread rolls grrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Paddy has a thing for toast. It's the only thing he'll try and steal from your plate!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I've heard of many a cat pinch bread put out for the birds! Not ideal food, obviously, but far from dangerous


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooty used to love toast so we used to give him a teeny bit with some melted butter on it. I'm not going to defend myself as it was my choice and it was his daily treat!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Sooty used to love toast so we used to give him a teeny bit with some melted butter on it. I'm not going to defend myself as it was my choice and it was his daily treat!


Molly loves a bit of toast with jam on! She licks it first then eats the toast!


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

2 of my cats like Dairylea on toast.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Sooty used to love toast so we used to give him a teeny bit with some melted butter on it. I'm not going to defend myself as it was my choice and it was his daily treat!


I wouldn't worry about it. Whenever we have muffins - spongy ones not toastie ones - I always give a couple of little bits to Oscar because he just LURVES muffins.

It hasn't done him any harm so far so I'm not going to fuss myself about it.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

my cats like licking my cereal bowl clean and tuna-on-toast crumbs on my plates and especially yoghurt

once they also ate a few muffins


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep, another one here that likes bread. Simon meows for Omani bread which is a bit like pitta bread. He gets the odd scrap now and then. (I'm sure he only asks for it because he thinks a steak may be attached to it at some point)


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

I just have this wonderful picture in my mind of the cats in the kitchen, snouts deep in the bag of bread rolls......

"Shhh! Don't rustle the wrappings so much! She'll hear!!!"


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Whenever we have muffins - spongy ones not toastie ones - I always give a couple of little bits to Oscar because he just LURVES muffins.
> 
> It hasn't done him any harm so far so I'm not going to fuss myself about it.


They all have their quirks and I don't believe a little bit can harm them too much  It wasn't like I was giving him a whole slice


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh yes, and I forgot the time Tarka pinched a French stick that we'd left out of the freezer to thaw out. The lounge was a MESS! And he ate the top off an apple pie once. :frown2:

Bruno ate a big chunk of pineapple cake on 2 occasions when he'd accidentally got shut in the kitchen...


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

One of my boys, Freckle, loves buttered toast with soup. We tend to indulge him on occasion as my husband makes the soup from scratch so knows what is in it. After slurping some up he insists on a small piece of toast to wipe his bowl. He gets very excited about it too


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My OH would probably cringe with embarrassment if he knew I was telling you all this but ........


Molly loves to share his bran flakes every morning, but at the moment he is on a new diet that involves him having porridge, then scrambled egg every morning. Well as you can imagine Molly wasn't to happy about this  So what does he do?? I came into the kitchen the other morning and not only has he done his porridge and eggs, he has also done a bowl with about 4 bran flakes in it for Molly!! That little madam has her dad wrapped round her little paw


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

Paddy likes to lick the plate clean after I've had fried eggs on toast. He licks up the crumbs, yolk, and HP sauce! I rarely have it though so it's a rare treat for him, and there's not much left on the plate after I'm done anyway!


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

Mine got into my shopping bag once, ripped open the loaf of bread and had nibbled EVERY slice. 

Misty is also forever trying to get into the bread bin. Weird cats.


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

William loves to try and steal buttered toast, but he has the strongest reaction to the sound of a packet of crisps opening! I swear he would eat an entire multipack if given half the chance. I honestly don't () but I think OH occasionally breaks him off a teeny bit and lets him lick the bag...

Sparkles
x


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Well if we're talking about odd food cat's like then one of my cat's likes chicken even if it's got a bit of curry still left on it. 

Larney will eat Frosties in soya milk, fruit yogurts, Bigga peas, the cheese from pizza, Wotsits, Quavers, plain crisps, mashes potatoes, my vegan beef slices, Digestive biscuits and egg mayo sandwiches but won't eat steak. I live with a weirdo.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Suki used to love marmite in toast. 

Jet just loves marmite on your finger.

Lilly runs a mile - they either love it or hate it


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Niko is a gannet - he will eat anything if you give him half a chance! I once found loitering around some empty beer bottles, and when he spotted me he started licking the tops!!!

He also stole a banana skin out of the bin just last night and tried to eat it - he's very odd indeed.

Where as Baloo turns his nose up at everything - except chicken pate. That is his one love, he even tries to climb up my leg to get to it if I take it out of the fridge tp put on my toast!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

We have had nibbled bread ,chewed through the wrapping ,and one of them is a crumpet thief! Just loves to get hold of a crumpet before they are cooked and chew all the top part off.
Best one was the pizza thief ,daughter had just had pizza delivered ,and sat down to eat it ,as she opened the box ,he came flying over ,misjudged his landing and ended smack bang in the middle of the pizza !!


----------



## Shannon hemsley (Dec 13, 2017)

Any food I have my kitten Luna wants a piece of corn beef pie jam on toast chicken nuggets can't eat nothing without him gozing bong eyed sniffing it but I've learnt if I've got food I give him a pouch of meat just before I sit on my bed to eat mine and he leaves mine alone haha I was petrified incase he's not allowed pastry or jam but if I don't give him some meat before mine he makes a clicking noise with his mouth watching me which is quite hilarious


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep, it's one of those things which won't hurt if they get at it, despite not being good for them to eat much of regularly. 

I grew up with a characterful Siamese who loved crisps, & would always get a small piece or two when Dad opened his after work snack in the evening. Even when she was ancient, mostly deaf & blind, & had about 3 teeth left, she would still somehow know when he was opening the bag & would appear to beg for a bit. Eventually, she couldn't crunch them any more & was eating sloppy food, so my soppy father would suck small bits & feed her soggy crisps! 

Sadly, I now realise the regular crisps probably contributed a lot to her tooth loss...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Far too much salt in crisps too, for them to be safe for cats to eat every day.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Moril loves bread - I have to put it away first when I get home with shopping (even before anything frozen!). The other evening I heard a weird munching behind me and he was eating some of my breadsticks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Zombie thread alert :Locktopic


----------

